# Combo: Amplificador + Filtro Pasa-Bajos variable



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2012)

Este es un Kit (PraKit) de amplificador *100W* con salida *MOSFET* complementarios, como son "Raros" habrá que buscarles un reemplazo posee en la misma placa su filtro Pasa-Bajos variable desde 40 a 200Hz, todo muy compacto y prolijo.

​
Tengo el archivo PDF del kitt, pero está escrito en Hindi, si alguien se anima a traducirlo se encuentra disponible.







​


----------



## crimson (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola Fogo, está bueno el amplificador, me gustó el filtro con corte variable. El tema de esos Mosfet es que me parece que eran los que se autoregulaban, a más temperatura, menos corriente de reposo. Creo que eran los de los primitivos amplificadores, tipo "Crescendo". Estaría bueno experimentar una modificación: sobre el disipador poner un transistor sensando la temperatura, con su correspondiente preset, bajando dos cablecitos hasta la plaqueta (para no rediseñarla) y en vez del preset de 1K de ajuste de corriente de reposo poner el conjunto que te digo adosado al disipador, para poder usar IRFP240/9240. Habría que experimentarlo...
Saludos C


----------



## tatajara (Dic 19, 2012)

gracias por el aporte fogo esta buen y muy compacto jeje 
intertesante lo del filtro variable ¡¡
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Fogo, está bueno el amplificador, me gustó el filtro con corte variable. El tema de esos Mosfet es que me parece que eran los que se autoregulaban, a más temperatura, menos corriente de reposo. Creo que eran los de los primitivos amplificadores, tipo "Crescendo".


Creo que NO, ahí busque los datasheet y no comentan nada raro.


> Estaría bueno experimentar una modificación: sobre el disipador poner un transistor sensando la temperatura, con su correspondiente preset, bajando dos cablecitos hasta la plaqueta (para no rediseñarla) y en vez del preset de 1K de ajuste de corriente de reposo poner el conjunto que te digo adosado al disipador, para poder usar IRFP240/9240. Habría que experimentarlo...
> Saludos C



http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/HitachiSemiconductor/mXqzryw.pdf

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/HitachiSemiconductor/mXyzruwz.pdf

La PCB la re-dibujé y quedó "Remonona"


----------



## crimson (Dic 20, 2012)

Hay que verla entonces... Mirá vos, así que le regulan la corriente de reposo con un preset, nomás... qué querés que te diga, me pasó de reventar un par de IRFP240/9240 porque el transistor sensor de temperatura  no estaba haciendo contacto con el disipador (no me dí cuenta, de tantas veces que armé y desarmé), todavía se acuerdan del chispazo, por eso me resulta medio riesgoso si quiero usar mosfet comunes, ahora si conseguimos los originales puede ser.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hay que verla entonces... Mirá vos, así que le regulan la corriente de reposo con un preset, nomás... qué querés que te diga, me pasó de reventar un par de IRFP240/9240 porque el transistor sensor de temperatura  no estaba haciendo contacto con el disipador (no me dí cuenta, de tantas veces que armé y desarmé), todavía se acuerdan del chispazo, por eso me resulta medio riesgoso si quiero usar mosfet comunes, ahora si conseguimos los originales puede ser.
> Saludos C



 Pero es un preset en serie con una fuente de corriente constante.

A mi no me gusto del todo, así que anduve meditando sobre hacer trabajar la etapa VAS con diodos *y con* el preset.
Si se muere el preset los diodos se encargan de que no explote nada y la pasan a hacer trabajar en clase "B"


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2012)

Eh aquí la simulación de la parte amplificador.

El Sr. Multisim me dio buenas prestaciones para el artefacto.  y aparentemente realistas 

Cambié los transistores originales por otros más fáciles de conseguir.
Cambié el preset por otro de 2k2 para poder conseguir algo mas de corriente de biass (80mA) con lo que bajó sustancialmente la distorsión. Si se coloca el original de 1K es mucho mas seguro pero queda casi en clase "B"
Agregué un cerámico sobre la realimentación por la aparición de alguna que otra oscilación. 

Siempre según dichos del Sr Multisim:

Posee:
Una THD de 0,026%
Una banda pasante de 3Hz a 75 KHz (-3db)
Y los 100W sobre 8Ω los da holgadamente

Si notan que la red de protección de GATE de los MOSFET no está conectada, es intencional, para que no de error el simulador.


----------



## santu (Ene 15, 2014)

hola Fogonazo, una consulta: quiero separar la etapa de pasa bajo variable de la etapa de amplificación, ¿se pueden reemplazar los operacionales del filtro por los tl072? Gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 16, 2014)

Más información:
Fuente AC de 40 0 40, ésto quiere decir fuénte simétrica aproximada a +56 0 -56 VDC.
Capacitancia sugerida de 10000uF a 63V.
Ajuste de bias con el preset (VR3) a 30mA.



Saludos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 16, 2014)

¡¡¡¡ Ahora si que me ha quedado claro al leer ese texto !!!!. Es más, casi lloro en la parte que pone "при небольших познаниях в электронике можно спаять его своими руками. А поможет нам в"


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2014)

santu dijo:


> hola Fogonazo, una consulta: quiero separar la etapa de pasa bajo variable de la etapa de amplificación, ¿se pueden reemplazar los operacionales del filtro por los tl072? Gracias



No hay inconveniente alguno





Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡ Ahora si que me ha quedado claro al leer ese texto !!!!. Es más, casi lloro en la parte que pone "при небольших познаниях в электронике можно спаять его своими руками. А поможет нам в"



No me tomé el trabajo de traducir el texto ya que presupuse que "El selecto grupo de usuarios de este Foro" leen a la perfección tailandés"


----------



## santu (Ene 16, 2014)

Gracias Fogonazo, exelente aporte


----------



## miguelus (Ene 17, 2014)

Buenos días.

Me gustaría traducirlo  ... pero el día que en la escuela dimos Tailandés no pude ir a clase 

Sal U2


----------

